# "Best to the best can be worse"



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Thought this article was interesting:

How breeding the best to the best can be worse - The Institute of Canine Biology


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

12) Using DNA testing to try to remove disease genes from the breed will not make dogs healthier (see 2, 5, and 6). 

13) The breed will continue to lose genes every generation (by chance or selection) until the gene pool no longer has the genes necessary to build a healthy dog.

14) At this point, the breed might look wonderful (because of selection for type), but it will suffer from the ill effects of genetic impoverishment - inbreeding depression, diseases caused by recessive alleles, increased risk for cancer, etc.

15) The health of individual dogs cannot be improved without improving the genetic health of the breed. The only way to improve the genetic health of the breed is to manage the health of the breed's gene pool.


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Source for carmspack's post: 

The Elevator Pitch - The Institute of Canine Biology


----------

